# AL 11 point



## Trizey (Jan 6, 2008)

I've been waiting a long time for a buck like this!

The short version
I was hunting a couple of road crossings in the cutovers on my lease.  I had a 9 acre food plot behind me about 300 yards away.  Thick saplings in a little draw separated me from the big field. In front of me was about 50 acres of mixed 3-4 year old cutover and the bluff of the mountain 300 yards out.  

Several good road crossings are on either side of the tree I was in and I had been seeing 5-10 deer per sitting in this stand over the past week.  Two spikes in particular were nearly visable every day along with a 2 year old doe that had a bad limp.  At 3:00pm the limping doe passed behind me in the thick saplings, a place that I had never seen her pass.  I watched her for several minutes as she moves through making a ton of racket with her 3 useable legs.  I settle back down in my seat and continue my watch. About 4:45pm I stand up to stretch and look back big field behind me.  While I'm standing there, I hear something coming from the cutover in front of my stand.  It's one of the spikes that I frequently see, but he has crossed the road in a place that I never seen him cross at.  I watch him cross the road and he paused long enough for me to take a picture of him with my phone.  






I watch him cross and he comes behind me in the saplings and quickly disappears. I turn back over my shoulder standing in the cutover 75 yards out is a big deer with his head down.  

I immediately go to sit down while he's got his head down.  He is directly in front of my position and I put the crosshairs on him to check for bone and realize that I can't tell much, but there was a least good mass, tine length and a split G2 on one side.  I squeeze the trigger, he hunches and runs 50 yards.  I didn't want to rush anything so I waited for dark before climbing down to retrieve him.  I was pretty sure he was down, but I didn't want to take a chance.  Anyone who hunts cutovers will tell you that they look a lot different on the ground and especially at night.  I was unable to find him Friday evening, but we did find him Saturday morning.  50 yards from where he was standing and where we were looking... Gross 141 3/4"


----------



## hoghunter1 (Jan 6, 2008)

congrats on a nice deer


----------



## Bruz (Jan 6, 2008)

Trizey,

Congrats on a HOSS! A lot of character in that rack.

Robert


----------



## Hoss (Jan 6, 2008)

Great buck.  Congrats and thanks for telling us the story.

Hoss


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 6, 2008)

BRUISER !!!! Absolutely.


----------



## Ballground (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice buck congrats


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Jan 6, 2008)

Great buck TRIZ..makes it worth the wait. By the way, Excellent pictures.


----------



## leo (Jan 6, 2008)

*WOW*

that is Trophy and a unique rack too


Congrats


----------



## captbrian (Jan 6, 2008)

way to go!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats!

Very nice buck!


----------



## seeker (Jan 6, 2008)

Gotta love that big mass.  Congrats


----------



## Ranger/461 (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats, stud right there.


----------



## kevincox (Jan 6, 2008)

great buck,story and pics


----------



## zksailfish (Jan 6, 2008)

great buck and thanks for the story. That is a big deer for that area


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 6, 2008)

STUD!

Nice buck Trey!!!!


----------



## cmghunter (Jan 6, 2008)

Mac daddy for sure


----------



## ryanwhit (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice deer Triz, congrats!!!  Love the character!


----------



## Trizey (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks guys!  Gotta figure out a quick way to get him to Woody's this week!


----------



## UGAalum13 (Jan 6, 2008)

That's a grown one for sure!  Love the character.  Congrats!


----------



## secondseason (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome buck!  Congratulations!


----------



## whatman (Jan 6, 2008)

great deer,  congratulations.  i've never seen one with that black of a face.  cool looking


----------



## Joe r (Jan 6, 2008)

the story was good the pic,s were nice but the buck was GREAT!!!


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 6, 2008)

That's a very nice deer! Good job.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 6, 2008)

you got a good un.... I like him!! Congrats!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jan 6, 2008)

How much did that big sucker weigh!!  Nice buck bud!!


----------



## Limb Walker (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome!!  Hate to ask, but how much did he weigh and were abouts in AL?


----------



## biggtruxx (Jan 6, 2008)

beautiful!!! lots of character to! great buck congrats man!


----------



## Michael Lee (Jan 6, 2008)

Great buck and awesome character.

ml


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats !!!


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Jan 6, 2008)

Great Buck
what a way to close out on
Congrats ..........

BCW


----------



## redneckcamo (Jan 6, 2008)

very nice trophy ya got there dude !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  congrats on it !!!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Awesome Buck!


----------



## jinx0760 (Jan 6, 2008)

*Nice Buck!  Congrat's*

What a great buck, I am tickled for you.  I really wish we had 2 more good weeks in North GA to hunt .  What part of ALABAMA were you hunting?


----------



## Trizey (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks again everyone!

He was killed in Jackson County, AL.  His weight was 165lb., which is way under our normal range for a buck of his age.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 6, 2008)

*Great buck...*

Nice one for sure, Congratulations on a wall hanger.


----------



## Swampslayr (Jan 7, 2008)

Great deer... Congrats


----------



## Perry Hayes (Jan 7, 2008)

Awsome  buck.


----------



## ultramag (Jan 7, 2008)

I love that character....Way to go .....He is awsome


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 7, 2008)

Great deer. Congratulations.
Proud for you!
Lot of character on his head.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 7, 2008)

What a hoss.  Way to got man.

Darrell


----------



## WAR EAGLE (Jan 7, 2008)

That is an Alabama Monster right there!  Way to Go!!!


----------



## pnome (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice buck!  congrats!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 7, 2008)

great buck and story Triz!


----------



## DSGB (Jan 7, 2008)

Great buck with lots of character! Nice pics too!


----------



## capt stan (Jan 7, 2008)

Congrats, Nice deer!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jan 7, 2008)

Congrats on a fine buck Trizey!!


----------



## davidhelmly (Jan 7, 2008)

Congats Trey! That's a great buck.


----------



## Woody (Jan 7, 2008)

Trey ----- you done good.

I would've been way off on the weight though - I would have bet he weighed more than 165?

Good job.


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 8, 2008)

Woody said:


> Trey ----- you done good.
> 
> I would've been way off on the weight though - I would have bet he weighed more than 165?
> 
> Good job.



Awesome buck! I agree with Woody, he definitely looks like he weighs more than 165. I love the unique rack.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great buck, Congrats !! Lots of character..


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 8, 2008)

nice deer man he looked rutted up with that neck swole up!


----------



## Trizey (Jan 8, 2008)

WAR EAGLE said:


> That is an Alabama Monster right there!  Way to Go!!!



That's a fine buck in your avatar too


----------



## Nitro (Jan 8, 2008)

That is a wonderful Trophy Buck!!

Congrats to you Sir!


----------



## larpyn (Jan 8, 2008)

congrats on that monster. that black face is going to make an awesome mount. i've only seen a few with such a predominately black face like that one has. beautiful deer.


----------



## Rackemup HC (Jan 8, 2008)

Thats a bama buck if i ever saw one! Seems that alot of big bama have real narrow but tall racks. Congrats, that is my favorite type of rack. (narrow, but tall)!!!


----------



## Rackemup HC (Jan 8, 2008)

some serious tine length


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 8, 2008)

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 8, 2008)

What a beauty!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Traditional Bowyer (Jan 9, 2008)

nice, he almost touches in the front!


----------



## deerslayer2 (Jan 9, 2008)

congrats on a big rack and body deer


----------



## Trizey (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks again guys!

Shot another buck this morning chasing a doe round and round.  Solid 3.5 year old 8 point.


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Jan 9, 2008)

Thats a great deer! He has all kind of character between his rack and that dark face. Congrats!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 17, 2008)

Was that buck blind in his right eye? It looks like it from the pictures. That is an absolute hoss right there. Way to go man.


----------



## Trizey (Jan 17, 2008)

Gut_Pile said:


> Was that buck blind in his right eye? It looks like it from the pictures. That is an absolute hoss right there. Way to go man.



No, but good observation.  He decided to take a dirtnapHe had a bunch of dust stuck to his eyeball.


----------



## Rob (Jan 24, 2008)

Very Nice!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## Trizey (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm pumped for another season in the mountains of Alabama!


----------



## gspbrad (Jul 19, 2008)

I bet you are!!!!      How about some quail too!!!!!!!!


----------

